

Next after Godaddy, is it time to boycott other giants for supporting SOPA? - jaequery

We made a difference with the anti-SOPA campaign for Godaddy ... but we still have a long line of other giants that supports SOPA, such as: Apple, TimeWarner, Sony, Adobe.<p>Are we going to now stop the anti-SOPA and be satisfied with just the result of Godaddy stepping down .... ? or do we move on to the next?
======
jamesbritt
That would be the right thing to do, but GoDaddy was low-hanging fruit. It was
just too easy to hate on them (albeit deservedly so) and to take action. I
applaud those who did so (I'm one of them) but in fact it was not a tremendous
sacrifice.

I don't, however, ever expect to see Cory Doctorow calling for a boycott of
Disney, or John Gruber starting an Apple boycott. I think these companies
would have to start executing people in the street before their fans would
speak up.

I'm still surprised at the love Sony products still get from geeks who should
know better, given Sony's abhorrent behavior. This tells me that getting a
boycott of tech or media companies that still make things geeks think are cool
will be an uphill battle.

